
Will Facebook RSS replace Google Reader? - nreece
http://tom.waddington.me/blog/2013/06/13/facebook-rss-to-replace-google-reader/
======
OafTobark
I hate the way news consumption works on Facebook so at least for me
personally, unless things change, this will never be a viable alternative.

I like that in most, if not all, current RSS readers, it shows you the number
of unread new feeds that come in and its organized by how you set it. Facebook
on the other hand doesn't show this. Its by whatever they curate is most
relevant to you (which for some maybe great but sucks for me) and its worse
when you factor in you can't tell where you left off unless you recognize some
part of the feed way down somewhere that you've already came across a given
post.

It is not a good alternative for my uses.

